# Best fundamental resource



## potto_10 (1 February 2005)

hi, at this stage in my life, i use fundamental analysis, and i was wondering waht is the most famous text book explaining theories on fundamental analysis?

thanks


----------



## Warren Buffet II (1 February 2005)

potto_10 said:
			
		

> hi, at this stage in my life, i use fundamental analysis, and i was wondering waht is the most famous text book explaining theories on fundamental analysis?
> 
> thanks




I will recommend to start with "The Intelligent Investor" from Benjamin Graham. He is consider by many to be the architect of fundamental analysis. Check some books from Warren Buffet too about fundamentals and value investors.

Regards,


----------



## tulip (1 February 2005)

Two that I like are on Warren Buffett.

Permanent Value The Story of Warren Buffett by Andrew Kilpatrick and, Buffettology by Mary Buffett and David Clark.

I hope you get a few answers, I'd like to know the best books too.


----------

